# Δημόσιες υπαίθριες συναθροίσεις



## nickel (Sep 3, 2012)

Προβλέπω ότι σύντομα θα συζητάμε το νομοσχέδιο για τις διαδηλώσεις και τις πορείες (δημόσιες υπαίθριες κινούμενες συναθροίσεις). Είχα διαβάσει τον περασμένο Απρίλιο την πρόταση νόμου που είχαν συντάξει οι κ. Αντ. Μανιτάκης, Ν.Αλιβιζάτος, Μ.Βροντάκης, Γιάννης Κτιστάκης και Θανάσης Τσιούρας για λογαριασμό του δημάρχου της Αθήνας (εδώ). Σε σελίδα της δημαρχίας διαβάζουμε την παρουσίαση που έκανε ο κ. Καμίνης και τις αντιδράσεις των διαφόρων δημοτικών παρατάξεων. Δεν ξέρω αν μελετούν την ίδια πρόταση στο Υπουργείο Δημόσιας Τάξης τώρα, αλλά κάτι μελετούν και, όπως άκουσα, περιλαμβάνει αστικές κυρώσεις (στην Πρόταση: άρθρο 14, σελ. 13):

«Ο οργανωτής δημόσιας υπαίθριας συνάθροισης ευθύνεται για την αποζημίωση όσων υπέστησαν βλάβη της ζωής, της σωματικής ακεραιότητας και της ιδιοκτησίας από τους συμμετέχοντες σε δημόσια υπαίθρια συνάθροιση. Από την ευθύνη αυτή απαλλάσσεται εάν είχε γνωστοποιήσει εγκαίρως τη διεξαγωγή της συνάθροισης, είχε ζητήσει την παρουσία εισαγγελέα και αποδείξει ότι είχε λάβει όλα τα αναγκαία και πρόσφορα μέτρα για την πρόληψη και αποτροπή της ζημίας, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 4 του παρόντος νόμου».


----------



## SBE (Sep 3, 2012)

Πώς ορίζεται ο διοργανωτής σε περίπτωση που πρόκειται για αυθόρμητη συνάθροιση τύπου flashmob ;


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 3, 2012)

Τι μου θυμίζει αυτό; Να δεις τι μου θυμίζει... 

Θυμάμαι εκείνα τα χρόνια τα μακρινά και ξεχασμένα απ' όλους πια κάτι για γύψους και ασθενείς που έλεγε ένας γιατρός...


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πώς ορίζεται ο διοργανωτής σε περίπτωση που πρόκειται για αυθόρμητη συνάθροιση τύπου flashmob ;


Ναι, τα flashmob είναι το παράδειγμα που δίνει το λεξικό στο λήμμα _αυθόρμητος_...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 3, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Τι μου θυμίζει αυτό; Να δεις τι μου θυμίζει...
> 
> Θυμάμαι εκείνα τα χρόνια τα μακρινά και ξεχασμένα απ' όλους πια κάτι για γύψους και ασθενείς που έλεγε ένας γιατρός...


Αποκλείεται να θυμάσαι, ήσουν βρέφος τότε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Τι μου θυμίζει αυτό; Να δεις τι μου θυμίζει...
> 
> Θυμάμαι εκείνα τα χρόνια τα μακρινά και ξεχασμένα απ' όλους πια κάτι για γύψους και ασθενείς που έλεγε ένας γιατρός...



Πέραν του ότι εμένα θα μπορούσε να θυμίσει τη χούντα, αλλά εσένα δεν μπορεί, ας την πιάσουμε αλλιώς την κουβέντα, μια και το παραπάνω δεν είναι επιχείρημα. Και για να κάνουμε συζήτηση, ας δούμε αν συμφωνούμε κάπου: θέλουμε να βλέπουμε κάθε τόσο διαδηλώσεις - μάχες στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, καταστροφές, εμπρησμούς, σπασμένες βιτρίνες, σπασμένα κεφάλια; Αν εσύ πεις ναι και εγώ όχι, δεν έχουμε λόγο να συνεχίσουμε τη συζήτηση. Αν πούμε και οι δύο όχι, θα πάμε παρακάτω.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 4, 2012)

Τόση ακριβολογία πια; Τι είστε; Μηχανές; 
Γράψτε αυτό που είπα ότι "θυμάμαι" στο Slip... και πάμε παρακάτω. "Θυμάμαι" μέσω μαρτυριών και ντοκιμαντέρ. Καλύτερα τώρα; Περνάω το τεστ; 
Να, λοιπόν, κάτι τέτοιες απαντήσεις μου δημιουργούν "φεγγάρια" ενώ στην πραγματικότητα είμαι και θέλω να είμαι και να κάνω ποστ όπως στο Μπλε Φεγγάρι τις προάλλες. :) 

______________

Επί της ουσίας λέμε και οι δύο όχι, νίκελ. Αλλά ειλικρινά πιστεύεις ότι κάτι τέτοιο γίνεται για το καλό των βιτρίνων και των ανθρώπων που δουλεύουν εκεί; Αν όχι, πάμε παρακάτω. Αν ναι, εδώ θα είμαστε και θα δούμε τι πραγματικά θα γίνει. Και ελπίζω πολύ σοβαρά να διαψευστώ.


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2013)

Δεν πέρασε χρόνος (μα έχω αρχίσει να εκπλήσσομαι από τις ταχύτητες της κυβέρνησης) και φαίνεται ότι ο Υπουργός ΠροΠο μελετά νόμο για τις διαδηλώσεις που είναι διαφορετικός από το σχέδιο στο οποίο έβαλε το χεράκι του ο συνάδελφός του στο υπουργείο Εσωτερικών. 

Σε νομοθετική ρύθμιση που θα στοχεύει στην επιβολή περιορισμών σε πορείες κάτω των 200 διαδηλωτών, ώστε να μην παρεμποδίζεται η κοινωνική και οικονομική ζωή των πόλεων, προσανατολίζεται η κυβέρνηση, σύμφωνα με όσα δήλωσε ο υπουργός Δημόσιας Τάξης, Νίκος Δένδιας, μετά τη συνάντηση που είχε την Τρίτη με το προεδρείο της ΓΣΕΕ.
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231250525

Πρώτα απ' όλα, μου αρέσει η λέξη «προσανατολίζεται». Είναι συνώνυμο της έκφρασης «Ζήσε, Μάη μου, να φας τριφύλλι» (με δύο κόμματα). Μνημειώδης και η δήλωση Παναγόπουλου («Ο νόμος και η τάξη δεν επιβάλλεται με διατάγματα»). Αλλά αυτό που με έκανε να φτιάχνω γελοία σενάρια στο μυαλό μου ήταν ο μαγικός αριθμός 200: θα γίνεται προσυγκέντρωση σε ένα απόμερο σημείο, κάποιο όργανο της τάξης θα μοιράζει χαρτάκια όπως στις ουρές των υπηρεσιών και, όταν θα ξεπερνούν τον μαγικό αριθμό 200, θα επιτρέπεται στη διαδήλωση να περάσει από το κέντρο. Στην πορεία θα γίνεται επαναμέτρηση, για την περίπτωση που κάποιοι προτίμησαν να σταματήσουν για σουβλάκια ή κάποιοι πήραν δυο και τρία χαρτάκια (αραία, αραία, να φαινόμασε καμιά διακοσαρέα). Σε παρόμοιο ενδεχόμενο, η διαδήλωση θα κηρύσσεται αμέσως παράνομη και οι ( < 200) διαδηλωτές θα οδηγούνται στο αυτόφωρο.


----------



## Palavra (May 28, 2013)

Νομίζω πάντως ότι οι περιορισμοί θα είναι κυρίως ότι δεν θα μπορεί η πορεία να κλείνει το δρόμο και να διακόπτει την κυκλοφορία, όχι ότι δεν θα γίνεται καθόλου. Την είχα κι εγώ την απορία του πώς θα γίνεται η καταμέτρηση, βέβαια, και μου ήρθε στο μυαλό αυτός εκεί από την ταινία Η κόρη μου η σοσιαλίστρια, που είχε πάει στην πορεία και σημείωνε ποιος ήταν και ποιος δεν ήταν.


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2013)

Αν μιλάμε για το κλείσιμο του δρόμου, καλό θα είναι, ακόμα και 200 χιλιάδες να είναι οι διαδηλωτές, να μην κλείνουν το δρόμο. Δηλαδή, θα μετράει κάποιος κεφάλια και στους 200 και ένας θα τους λέει να αραιώσουν;
:curse:


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2013)

...
Μετρικό μόνο το σχόλιό μου:
- Είσαστε πεντέξι, δε γεμίζετε ταξί.
- Αριά, παιδιά, αριά, μπούγιο διακοσαριά.

Meanwhile, Sgt. Detritus is counting heads: "One, two, many, lots! Hmm, um... Maria!"


----------

